# Anyone riden with broken bones before?



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Rode with a broken tailbone, happened first day into a 4 day trip to snowshoe. IMO its already broken, wtfs it gonna matter if i fall on it more.


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

not to be johnny raincloud here but riding on something broken in your foot would prob. be pretty tough. If your in alot of pain I cant imagine a trip would be too fun. But if your set on going maybe you could tape it up some how..basically so you wouldnt be able to move your foot much but it would keep it support

Im not familiar with the injury but if its something serious I probable wouldnt mess with it. Its just not worth potentially hurting yourself for good.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

You're kinda stuck in a pickle.. I say don't cancel the trip. 10weeks is a good amount of time. Your metatarsal should be healed by then. SHOULD, because as long as you're taking it easy early on (read: no riding let alone tricks) it should heal properly. Thats not to say it wouldn't hurt after 10wks. 

Here's the gamble, there's a big chance it may not be healed by then and it will hurt A LOT specially toeside turns. You can most likely still ride with pain pills, but you probably will ride like shit and make beginners laugh at you. Worth it? probably not. On the other hand, it may not hurt and you can ride normally. 

Like I said, dont cancel the trip. BTW, what type of fracture? (simple, compound, comminuted, hairline) How did you fracture? (stress, trauma, blunt force) Did x-rays confirm? What's your weight bearing status? Do you have an immobilizer on? (rocker bottom shoe)


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

if your surgeon says 12 weeks. and you dont need surgery to heal the fracture. THey will prob put you in a boot or something when no surgery is req. IMO stay off it rest up for 10 weeks and go on your trip. You should be fine


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

i cracked a rib last year on the first day of spring break


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I fractured my 4th and 5th metacarpals (the bones that go from your wrist to your fingers) and dislocated a couple of wrist bones (they still pop 2 years later). I went snowboarding a few weeks before my recommended time (right after the doc removed the two metal rods in my hand), but there is a huge difference between riding with a broken hand and a broken foot. I was extra careful not to fall on my hand, therefore I did not do any tricks. I just took it easy for the sake of shreddin. I was on prescription pain pills, but they were just extra strength ibprofen. I didn't like the Vicodens xD

My advice? Definitely go on the trip. Do everything you can to help your foot heal. Ask the doc if there are any type of vitamins that you can take to help the healing process like calcium. See how you feel in 10 weeks. If you're confident that you can ride, wrap your foot and take it really easy. In fact, tell the doc you are going to ride. Ask him how to wrap your foot properly to protect it as much as possible. I did with my doc. He really didn't want me to go, but since he can't stop me, he showed me how to properly wrap my hand. Don't go all steezy when you shred though. Who cares if people make fun. The point would be to just enjoy the ride.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

saudade101 said:


> I've broken my 5th metatarsal (bone near pinkie toe) pretty badly, 10 weeks before my epic trip into the alps  surgeon reckons i need 12 weeks before i start to exercise on it, but there's no way im cancelling the trip! Has anyone been in a similar position?
> And if they have, what did you do to minimise pain besides painkillers? ie. change of stance/foot cusions?


I think it is a very bad idea to snowboard only 10 weeks after a metatarsal fracture. Usually, even if your fracture is healing at the normal rate you will only have early fracture callus. It will usually only be healing at 10 weeks and not be healed until about 3 months. Most orthopedic specialists would not recommend rigorous activity like snowboarding until 6 months even if x-rays show that your fracture is healed at 3 months. The problem is that if you do snowboard anyways you can refracture through the callus and make the fracture more severe and more complicated to treat possibly requiring revision surgery. In any event you should consult with your treating surgeon before snowboarding. I work at an orthopedic hospital and broke my wrist last season in the Alps. It was no fun sitting out the rest of the season but it was unavoidable. You want your foot to heal well since you have to live with it for the rest of your life. Good luck.


----------



## saudade101 (Nov 5, 2009)

So the decision was made, after getting 3 expert opinions, to go ahead with the trip. The last specialist that I saw was Perths leading ortho surgeon, and new his stuff. Had to pay big bucks to see him though!!! 
He said that on the 4th week x-ray there was a well formed callus, and that healing was going extra well. Btw I was in a non-weight bearing full leg cast for 7 weeks.
He also said that I'll be fine to go on the trip, and wont have to worry about taking it easy, just to go for it, which was like musci to my ears!!!

Leaving for Alpe d'huez next Sunday, can't wait!!!!!


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

good to heard that, go have a blast. But I hope your not a cigarette smoker, they take a bit more time for there bones to heal. But it sounds like your on the right track tho. good luck


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

As for the cigeratte smoking thing....

I broke my arm really bad a few years back boarding, right in half...it was bad. Like the most f&^ked up clip of the day on scarred bad. Anyway, when they took me to the hospital one of the first things they asked me was if I smoke ciggs and when I told them hell no, they said good cause if I did they would have had to rush me into surgery cause it would have never healed right if I did smoke. 

So ciggs are :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:

Dont smoke!!!!


----------

